# Car Towing costs



## Debasser (5 Feb 2008)

Need to get my car towed from house to mechanic whos near work ( 20 miles distance). Does anybody know if towing is charged by distance or is it usually per call out irrespective of distance ( within reason of course ).

Thx,
D


----------



## Mr2 (5 Feb 2008)

it's usually a call out fee (maybe €50) and then €1 a km after that (that's a km that recovery truck travels, ie to and from his own place).


----------



## Debasser (5 Feb 2008)

Thanks for that.

BTW any ideas on what to car re:getting it started. Doesn't look like a battery problem as I've tried jump starting it. Also when attempting to start I've left headlights on & they've not dimmed when attempting to start.

Sprayed WD-40 on plugs & Ignition coil after removing any moisture on them.

Thx,
D


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (5 Feb 2008)

join the AA today and get it towed in a few days, they might even start it in your drive, good mechanics and friendly and willing to get you out of a spot in my experience.get the extra membership benefits of home start so if they cant start it ,they will tow you to the mechanic . then you will have membership for a full year too .


----------



## LS400 (5 Feb 2008)

Good idea on joining the AA, A tow wagon will set you back at least €80 & vat. Why not see if your mechanic will call out to you.


----------



## RS2K (5 Feb 2008)

Isn't there something morally wrong with that idea? a bit like insuring your house after it's burned down.


----------



## Welfarite (5 Feb 2008)

Are you sure you're not covered for breakdowns on your insurance. Some people have cover without even knowing it ...or forget they have!


----------



## LS400 (5 Feb 2008)

I think you`ll find insurance companys will not cover mechanical break down, unless due to impact, but worth the phone call.

And thanks for the guilt trip RS2K.


----------



## Welfarite (5 Feb 2008)

LS400 said:


> I think you`ll find insurance companys will not cover mechanical break down, unless due to impact, but worth the phone call.
> 
> And thanks for the guilt trip RS2K.


I wasn't thinking of the mechanical breakdown...recovery towing to the garge may be covered though.


----------



## comanche (5 Feb 2008)

Welfarite said:


> I wasn't thinking of the mechanical breakdown...recovery towing to the garge may be covered though.



Yup many full comp policies have breakdown assist.

Also AA cover is not for the car, but for the person, so someone travelling in a car who has AA breakdown cover, can call them out if the car breakdown. So know anyone with the AA?


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Feb 2008)

my allianz policy covers me so as said previously check your policy, it covered me for mechanical damage not as the result of an accident


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (5 Feb 2008)

YES YOUR RIGHT COMANCHE  Ive done this a few times with my mothers car ,wasn't even there where she was stranded but rang the AA told them the car reg /make etc. and they came out to sort her out. no questions asked .As for the morality of it ...well you could look at it as they have won a new customer for the future,who will see how usefull this service is and how good value for money it is and hopefully continue subscribing. Is there anything in their terms and conditions precluding a pre-exiting problem with your motor ?


----------



## bacchus (5 Feb 2008)

Is the non claim status impacted if you use insurance company for rescue?


----------

